# a little naughty



## larry maddock (Oct 30, 2005)

>> "Tell him" she says "that there is no toilet paper or hand soap in the
>> ladies room."
>>
>>
>
>


----------



## brianj517 (Nov 1, 2005)

EEEEEEWWWWWWW!!! Now that's funny! Gross...but funny! :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------

